# Sense or AOSP? What are you running?



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Do you run Sense or AOSP?*​
Sense 6541.40%AOSP9258.60%


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice simple poll. Curious to get what the percentages turn out to be.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

My vote was for sense...although I do find myself on an ASOP ROM every once in a while. I just end up missing the sense 3 lockscreen and the photo gallery. Otherwise, I don't even stay with the sense launcher...I use Launcher Pro Plus


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Currently on BAMF Forever 1.0.7. Spent 2 days on CM7, but got bored.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Currently on BAMF Forever 1.0.7. Spent 2 days on CM7, but got bored.


Opposite, on CM7 bc Sense bores me after an hour.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I voted for sense but there should really be a 3rd option for both. I will switch to different ROM's and always spend a couple days on new releases. Have yet to find myself on one or the other for more than a couple days. I chose sense because I feel in terms of the device it "works" better. I just wish I could have the completeness of sense with all of the looks/debloatness of AOSP.


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

AOSP blows! especially the camera. People who prefer AOSP over sense are probably the ones who think every black & white movie is a classic.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> AOSP blows! especially the camera. People who prefer AOSP over sense are probably the ones who think every black & white movie is a classic.


I think you need to be more open to other peoples opinions. I personally like AOSP because it is clean and sharp. I don't like the lack of features that it offers and yes the camera is a bit of a let down, but as I said if it were closer to sense in terms of stability and camera quality I would much rather run that especially with all the customization you can do with it. On the other hand sense is bloated, slower, and sometimes awkward (I mean the whole carousel thing is a little unnecessary =P). I could probably make a list of 50 things that I dislike about both ROM's which is why in the end I just switch back and forth.

Oh and actually no, I don't think black and white movies are classics, Saving Private Ryan on the other hand, now that is a classic.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Oh and actually no, I don't think black and white movies are classics, Saving Private Ryan on the other hand, now that is a classic.


I prefer sense over AOSP because I like the customization of it, ASOP is just too bland..... And yes, SPR is a classic movie +1 sir

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I really love AOSP, but the picture quality kills me. Sense photos are just sharper.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

tekhna said:


> I really love AOSP, but the picture quality kills me. Sense photos are just sharper.


Completely agree here, I don't know why but the pictures are just grainy on AOSP and clear as day on Sense.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Completely agree here, I don't know why but the pictures are just grainy on AOSP and clear as day on Sense.


Yeah, the limitation is obviously software, but it doesn't really make a whole lot of sense (no pun intended).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm rocking AOSP and wouldn't want it any other way. I use the MIUI camera though and LOVE it!!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm rocking AOSP and wouldn't want it any other way. I use the MIUI camera though and LOVE it!!


The MIUI camera does seem to run MUCH better than the stock AOSP camera, hell anything seems to work better than the stock AOSP camera.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

Both. I get bored easy. Rite now I'm on omfgb.

Sent from my phone


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The MIUI camera does seem to run MUCH better than the stock AOSP camera, hell anything seems to work better than the stock AOSP camera.


While it's better than stock, my girlfriend who is no photographer or even particularly technology savvy type asked why my most recent photos I emailed her weren't as good as the ones from the past.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

tekhna said:


> While it's better than stock, my girlfriend who is no photographer or even particularly technology savvy type asked why my most recent photos I emailed her weren't as good as the ones from the past.


stock AOSP or MIUI?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> stock AOSP or MIUI?


MIUI camera


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

I voted for AOSP but like many others I am back and forth. I couldn't stand Sense roms until the 3.5 Bliss Rom got released. But a couple of things about AOSP that drove/drive me crazy.

Locations services - thank goodness there is a fix bc that was driving me nuts.
For me - voice search bites on CM7. Always comes up with something crazy. And if I use the command, "Text John Smith," the little text box pops up with the microphone option, I press that microphone, nothing happens. On Sense roms it works.

Sense things that drive me crazy.

I hate the dialer and the search by number crap.
I hate the Sense browser.

Ok - more than two cents


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> I prefer sense over AOSP because I like the customization of it, ASOP is just too bland..... And yes, SPR is a classic movie +1 sir
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I would think you would be allowed more customization with aosp. Personally, I prefer cm7, if you are someone who likes "flash", I would say sense. Me personally, I like a plain and clean look.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## disasterinc (Jun 30, 2011)

I voted for AOSP. My first android phone was the first moto droid, so I was raised on stock android. When I got my first taste of sense with my incredible, I quickly rooted the phone and installed cyanogenmod. I too prefer simplicity over flash. I also prefer the stock dialer and gallery. I'm running OMFGB on my tbolt and I don't miss sense at all.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I just made aosp the majority 

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> I'm rocking AOSP and wouldn't want it any other way. I use the MIUI camera though and LOVE it!!


Where did you get miui camera??

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

To add to the statistical data here -- running AOSP OMFGB.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nedenspreden (Jul 21, 2011)

revosfts said:


> Where did you get miui camera??
> 
> My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


He helped me find it in PM earlier. Here's the link.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...0-2-1-25AM-EST&p=142590&viewfull=1#post142590

ETA: Running CM7, now with the MIUI camera.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> AOSP blows! especially the camera. People who prefer AOSP over sense are probably the ones who think every black & white movie is a classic.


Seriously? You've obviously never ran an AOSP rom for longer than a few minutes. I can't stand Sense because of the humongous pile of bloat that comes with it. It slows down my device and takes up way too much memory. To be honest, other than being able to run MyVerizon, I can't find anything else Sense does that I can't do on AOSP.

Edit: When is Tapatalk going to support polls in threads?

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I prefer sense and it is my goto ui though I try out aosp once in awhile for the speed and to change it up.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I voted aosp I always run cm7. Its the fastest and get the best battery for me.


----------



## dragonsanus (Aug 17, 2011)

Currently on CM7 but I always go back to Sense roms.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll say this in favor of aosp, tasker works properly. Which is huge for me. No GPS profiles for sense sucks.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

watson387 said:


> Seriously? You've obviously never ran an AOSP rom for longer than a few minutes. I can't stand Sense because of the humongous pile of bloat that comes with it. It slows down my device and takes up way too much memory. To be honest, other than being able to run MyVerizon, I can't find anything else Sense does that I can't do on AOSP.
> 
> Edit: When is Tapatalk going to support polls in threads?
> 
> Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


I used to build aosp roms, so my opinion is certainly valid.

aosp is boring.

I rather run old and exciting, than bleeding edge and boring.

As for bloat, once most people are done customizing their aosp devices, they are equally bloated.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"revosfts said:


> Where did you get miui camera??
> 
> My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


 http://db.tt/ntz0UtJ

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> I used to build aosp roms, so my opinion is certainly valid.
> 
> aosp is boring.
> 
> ...


But sense is more of a memory hog. No debating this, is there?

And one man's "boring" is another man's "clean". Though I can see why some people call it boring.

Finally, since it is almost entirely based on personal preference, I think everyone opinion is valid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## elrichmeister (Jul 17, 2011)

AOSP for me, was brought into android with the original Moto Droid, so i like vanilla android, cant stand sense dialer, contacts (i mean people), and browser.


----------



## slckofit (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm on sense using Bamf 1.8.6. Had to many problems running CM7 so I went back to sense. So far it's been working perfectly fine for me. No problems that I can find..


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

CBMC said:


> But sense is more of a memory hog. No debating this, is there?
> 
> And one man's "boring" is another man's "clean". Though I can see why some people call it boring.
> 
> ...


My phone alerts me when it only has 10mb left free ram. Unused ram is wasted ram.

FWIW, even with Sense 3.0, the most ram hungry of them all, I have never been alerted. I can see your point, on the Droid 1 with 256mb of ram.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

"CBMC said:


> http://db.tt/ntz0UtJ
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


Thank you!

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> My phone alerts me when it only has 10mb left free ram. Unused ram is wasted ram.
> 
> FWIW, even with Sense 3.0, the most ram hungry of them all, I have never been alerted. I can see your point, on the Droid 1 with 256mb of ram.


Even when I'm running sense 3, I've never come anywhere close to having RAM problems even when running hard. I know we all use our devices differently, just stating my experience.

I'm sense all the way. I can understand some peoples point, I found some sense roms to be bloated. But when you run a really amazing sense 3 rom that's light on its feet like BAMF forever, its like user interface heaven for me. Really gorgeous themes out, and yet so snappy and fluid and natural even on stock clock.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"androidbuff said:


> AOSP blows! especially the camera. People who prefer AOSP over sense are probably the ones who think every black & white movie is a classic.


I like both for different reasons but those of us that can and do run Aosp, we are bright enough to figure out ways around the ONE issue you listed. Use the miui camera or one from market like camera zoom fx.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"thepolishguy said:


> I hate the Sense browser.
> 
> Ok - more than two cents


I second this. I always use a third party browser when I run sense. Hate the way it handles multiple tabs.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

If we get ice cream sandwiches from cyanogen I bet alot more people will be using aosp.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Currently on BAMF Forever 1.0.7. Spent 2 days on CM7, but got bored.


Wow it's the total opposite for me. The customization options on CM7 are endless.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

And of course back on AOSP this morning. I just can't pick a side.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Always aosp


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

00negative said:


> I like both for different reasons but those of us that can and do run Aosp, we are bright enough to figure out ways around the ONE issue you listed. Use the miui camera or one from market like camera zoom fx.


But not bright enough to communicate without belittling.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Wow it's the total opposite for me. The customization options on CM7 are endless.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That is debatable. Sense has plenty skins and themes and access to the same 3rd party apps plus superior Sense widgets.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> That is debatable. Sense has plenty skins and themes and access to the same 3rd party apps plus superior Sense widgets.


That's true. I'm specifically talking about things in CM settings and Profiles. Things like changing the backlight settings for the screen and buttons. I haven't seen a sense rom allow that level of tweaking yet, but I haven't actually tried all of them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Rosie and I don't get along at all. I like my bolt lean and mean. Every time I flash a Sense Rom I end up going back within a few hours. I bore easily!


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> But not bright enough to communicate without belittling.


Just giving a little back, goes both ways


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

00negative said:


> Just giving a little back, goes both ways


Eh, your post sounded pretty demeaning to anyone running Sense. They both have flaws and either can be great depending on your needs, no one is "brighter" for using one or the other, it is all a matter of what you want out of your phone.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Eh, your post sounded pretty demeaning to anyone running Sense. They both have flaws and either can be great depending on your needs, no one is "brighter" for using one or the other, it is all a matter of what you want out of your phone.


Wasn't meant to be dig at anyone running sense more at the poster I responded too acting like anyone running Aosp was living in the stone ages. I apologize to any one offended


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Aosp. I use a real camera if I need to take pictures.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

*Invites all the Team BAMF users to come to this poll and skew it for Sense*


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Begins skew


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sense BAMF forever


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jdgarcia12 said:


> Aosp. I use a real camera if I need to take pictures.


Interesting I didn't know the camera in my phone was a fake.... I need to have a talk with Verizon.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> *Invites all the Team BAMF users to come to this poll and skew it for Sense*


what bout mini bamf


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

lambda said:


> what bout mini bamf


Lol no offense to Adrynalyne but that was kind of a flop. Don't think it was much more than OMGB with some little extras.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Lol no offense to Adrynalyne but that was kind of a flop. Don't think it was much more than OMGB with some little extras.


I didn't have *ANY* part in that. LOL.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Interesting I didn't know the camera in my phone was a fake.... I need to have a talk with Verizon.


It's pretty well known the camera in CM7 sucks. It was horrible on both my Tbolt and dInc.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> It's pretty well known the camera in CM7 sucks. It was horrible on both my Tbolt and dInc.


Sorry it was meant to be sarcastic, but as I have stated I am quite aware of the TERRIBLE camera in CM7. Bought HDR Camera+ for that specific reason.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I didn't have *ANY* part in that. LOL.


Quite honestly I think it was the best bamf ever! *Trollin*

Not to change the subject of the thread but Adryn, any work on just taking out the carousel animations from Bamf Forever? I don't really care THAT much but it is a little bit annoying.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

I run cm7 but i like both and i have used both, and been looking at the pictures I have taken with both roms and I really don't see a difference. Just my opinion


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Sense all the way!!!! The Facebook integration and the messaging apk, not to mention the widgets, are just plain better on sense.

I DO miss the 3D gallery though....I know you can install it on Sense, but it runs turdy on the Tunaboat


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

I know you'll think i'm weird but I run sense with adw ex most of the time then I'll switch to aosp and run it with a sense theme.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Calakato said:


> I know you'll think i'm weird but I run sense with adw ex most of the time then I'll switch to aosp and run it with a sense theme.


I actually used to do that as well. Like I said earlier to me it feels like Sense just runs better. AOSP has made great strides though so if I want to use ADW/LPP I will jump over to CM7.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Calakato said:


> I know you'll think i'm weird but I run sense with adw ex most of the time then I'll switch to aosp and run it with a sense theme.


Same here, I like some of the Sense apps and the lockscreen, but I hate the launcher.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Sense. I love AOSP..but it just feels cheap..idk ill still run it tho.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Love simplicity. Cm 7 with stock gingerbread launcher and some random theme.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sense is designed like it was made by some college design major. AOSP here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

wxjunkie said:


> Sense is designed like it was made by some college design major. AOSP here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


LOL...if thats the case, AOSP is designed like no care was given to the UI at all. Lets just slap some shit together. AOSP feels very unfinished.


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by wxjunkie
> > Sense is designed like it was made by some college design major. AOSP here.
> >
> > Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk
> ...


It is technically "unfinished" because it gets update almost 2x's a month. Lets see a sense ROM get that much attention (besides ADR and BAMF LOL) I like both but always go back to AOSP because it has had over all better performance on my TBolt. Maybe just my experience but AOSP is just smoother.


----------



## JayKay (Jul 31, 2011)

Ran AOSP for awhile (50/50 CM7 and OMFGB), then switched to Sense (Bamf Forever) for about a month, now back on AOSP (CM7).

Biggest plus for me with Sense was zero issues with the RIL. That being said, I'm not a huge fan of Sense and it's style. But it's nice for a change of pace once in awhile.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I should really say AOSPish, CyanogenMod is AOSP-based, but certainly not clean AOSP, and I'm okay with that =D

All the best,

-HG


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

wxjunkie said:


> Sense is designed like it was made by some college design major. AOSP here.





Adrynalyne said:


> LOL...if thats the case, AOSP is designed like no care was given to the UI at all. Lets just slap some shit together. AOSP feels very unfinished.


Now, now let's fight nice kids. This isn't a dick measuring contest...


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I mean, it's true for people who prefer a minimalistic experience - Sense annoys those people to the core. It's just too much aesthetics for me. Sure everything is beautiful, but I need functional not pretty. And AOSP gives me the speed and functionality I need from my TB. Plain and simple. Meanwhile, Sense has come a looooong way since Eclair I just think device manufacturer UI overlays are dead.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

dickenam said:


> I mean, it's true for people who prefer a minimalistic experience - Sense annoys those people to the core. It's just too much aesthetics for me. Sure everything is beautiful, but I need functional not pretty. And AOSP gives me the speed and functionality I need from my TB. Plain and simple. Meanwhile, Sense has come a looooong way since Eclair I just think device manufacturer UI overlays are dead.


There has been zero indication of that anywhere, and from the blurry cams of ICS that we have seen, is still not an indicator.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got 27 mbps download speed on cm 7. Winning. That's alot faster then on sense surprisingly. For me at least.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

26 pardon me hehe


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"hopesrequiem said:


> Just got 27 mbps download speed on cm 7. Winning. That's alot faster then on sense surprisingly. For me at least.


While I am a fan of cm7, I don't think your download speeds should be credited to it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## djkeller3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I used to build aosp roms


One of the reasons I started flashing BAMF ROMs with my T-Bolt is because I recognized you from back in the AOSP days, and I knew that anything you associated with had to be the best. Being a self-acclaimed Sense-hater, I didn't even like Sense until I began flashing your ROMs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcore88 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm running bamf soab with sense 3.5.... To me, its the smoothest running Rom out for the t-bolt. Just my opinion....


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I find this a bit interesting. I like Sense for the very reasons others hate it. I like the e-mail and people apps. I especially like the dialer where I can just start typing a name and I can call them.

I really want to like AOSP as I came from the Droid like others here, but I find I like the BAMF roms because they just work. I do load up an AOSP rom every now and then and I have tried using Go Contacts and some others. Right now I am actually using LPP with Sense rather than the Sense widgets. I think there is some great work with AOSP roms on the thunderbolt, but I like the ease of use of the BAMF stuff.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

TouchPal Dialer is almost exactly like the HTC dialer. I use it on CM7 because I also like the ability to type in a name and get contacts to pop up.


----------



## Khanam (Jul 4, 2011)

Too many features missing from aosp roms compared to sense. I like aosp roms for choice and variety but sense roms are just better for me.

I don't carry my slr camera so the fact that aosp cameras are not good enough is also a big detriment.

Sent from my thunderbolt


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Liquid Gingerbread 3.0 end of story...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

revosfts said:


> Liquid Gingerbread 3.0 end of story...
> 
> My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


+1

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## SDC_Bolts (Jul 11, 2011)

john.. said:


> I find this a bit interesting. I like Sense for the very reasons others hate it. I like the e-mail and people apps. I especially like the dialer where I can just start typing a name and I can call them.
> 
> I really want to like AOSP as I came from the Droid like others here, but I find I like the BAMF roms because they just work. I do load up an AOSP rom every now and then and I have tried using Go Contacts and some others. Right now I am actually using LPP with Sense rather than the Sense widgets. I think there is some great work with AOSP roms on the thunderbolt, but I like the ease of use of the BAMF stuff.


I agree, just too many sense things I like. I come from OG as well, liked the "clean" look, and can get a AOSP Rom to look just how I want. But I always come back to my sense's...... Sense roms seem to run better and network is always better on them since I am in a low signal area when not at work.

My 2 cents......

BAMF Rocks BTW

Sent from my Transformer TF101G using Tapatalk


----------



## earaiden (Jun 25, 2011)

AOSP, I started with it (HTC G1) and I'll die with it.


----------



## bikedude999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Today? ASOP with the new Liquid ROM, JD's new kernel, and Go launcher. As a developer in a diifferent field I really appreciate what's going on there. Big fan of everybody at BAMF and I run their stuff a lot too.


----------



## rlivin (Jul 18, 2011)

revosfts said:


> Liquid Gingerbread 3.0 end of story...


+1, this ROM is the best.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreginNH (Jun 10, 2011)

Sense. BAMF cubed is what I am currently running. Smooth, fast , great battery life (50+ hours each charge) 
I tried the new Liquid 3.0 yesterday and it was nice, lots of features, really amazing job by that team but I realized that I really like sense better.
just my opinion


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

I ran AOSP for a couple of months. Bamf forever lured me back, now I'm playing with SOAB.

There are several features I miss from AOSP. Customizable auto brightness (sense is too bright!). Lock screen delay. 4g toggle.

But Sense looks so damn good.


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Before I got the Thunderbolt, I always thought Sense was cool, but its just too heavy for me. I'm an OG Guy myself and I love how simple and light AOSP is. Just switched to Liguid Gingerbread 3.0 from CM7 after reading all the good reviews on here and I love it. AOSP FTW!


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Coming from D1, then DX, I was against sense. But in the end, it always runs smoother for me. Sense widgets own, especially weather & contacts widgets. Wish they worked with ADW like Blur widgets do, but @anderwebs said this is unlikely to ever happen. Battery life on BAMF Cubed is excellent for me, now that I uninstalled gun bros. I tried finding a DLNA option for AOSP, with no joy. Customization for AOSP owns sense, but little issues like this, and the fact that I would constantly need to reset my router to get WiFi running just keep bringing me back to sense roms. I would kill to get torch back in my dropdown tho.


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm gonna put my foot in my mouth and ask for recommendations on a good stable Sense ROM to try out. I don't care about Sense 3.5 or whatever the latest version is. Just something customizable and stable. Thanks guys


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

sir2545 said:


> Ok, I'm gonna put my foot in my mouth and ask for recommendations on a good stable Sense ROM to try out. I don't care about Sense 3.5 or whatever the latest version is. Just something customizable and stable. Thanks guys


Bamf forever 1.0.7 is smooth as hell and runs awesome. No complaints here, although I am kinda looking towards going back to omfgb.


----------



## Ezekiel2214 (Jul 25, 2011)

I ran CM on my OG Droid, been on sense (BAMF mostly) since I got my Thunderbolt, can't seem to bring myself to flash anything else.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I just can't get away from AOSP.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Just went from CM7 to SoaB by Team BAMF. I usually don't like Sense because it seems so bloated, but Sense 3.5 seems to run so much better on devices with lesser specs. Certainly enjoying it now.


----------

